# Exotic Holsters



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Pretty Neat Stuff

http://www.raftersgunleather.com/Holsters.htm


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sorry, I thought it read "Erotic" holsters. My bad.:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Kramer with Shark Skin for my Glock 27. I am sorry, I own a bunch of holsters but this is the only exotic. Regards, Richard


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Just Have*

To show it off. Full shark with Diamondback by 5 SHOT LEATHER.










Ron


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I have been over sharked! Regards, Richard


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

Damn nice holster porn! Got more? I'm droolin..


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

.45 cal Sushi said:


> Damn nice holster porn! Got more? I'm droolin..


 Here. I made a new IWB for my M&P today.


----------

